# Team page at World Community Grid



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

Come check it out!! This may be a good way of recruiting new members. Let's keep it active and fun!

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=26510&lastpage=yes


----------



## mike047 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good Job

If one or two of us will post daily, we can keep the WCG team thread at the TOP.

This would give us some more exposure.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Good Job
> 
> If one or two of us will post daily, we can keep the WCG team thread at the TOP.
> 
> This would give us some more exposure.



Exactly. I'd like to give credit to 4x4n for suggesting I do this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Exactly. I'd like to give credit to 4x4n for suggesting I do this a couple of weeks ago.



4x4 is da man


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

Dropped in and contributed.......Don't flame me Paul


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dropped in and contributed.......Don't flame me Paul



You crazy bastard. LOL 

It looks like the WCG forums are down right now. Everybody should pay a visit, once it's back up.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 11, 2009)

Checked in on the WCG thread. You guys have a SLEW of badges.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Bogmali and CP, can you guys start posting the pie/dail numbers etc. on the WCG too? That would make for a good advertisement for potential new members.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm, we might be able to use similar for folding. Not sure if EoC has similar but every bit counts. I'll go check now. Maybe Foldingforum.org?

Thanks Paulie, you've given me an idea. (Read: I've stolen an idea.)


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, we might be able to use similar for Free DC and folding. Not sure how popular Free DC is amongst folders as a stats page but every bit counts.
> 
> Thanks Paulie, you've given me an idea. (Read: I've stolen an idea.)



Hey, anything to help you guys out. Crunchers and Folders are brothers, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to be checking all the stats pages aside from foldingforum.org. They may have a "Teams" area or somewhere to post. Maybe.

Might be something for WCG too.

Doesn't look like anything is presenting itself though. Bummer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2009)

Good Job Paulieg! and Thanks 4x4n!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks 4x4  and Paul!

i've contributed for today


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Bogmali and CP, can you guys start posting the pie/dail numbers etc. on the WCG too? That would make for a good advertisement for potential new members.




Yeah will do when it comes back up


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yeah will do when it comes back up



It's up and running just fine.


----------

